# Dog walking - how to stop them dragging behind



## CazD (8 August 2012)

My terrier has the opposite problem to most dogs - instead of pulling me along, I'm the one doing the pulling!  She's always lagging along behind on the lead, mostly with her nose on the floor.   What's the best way to get her walking properly?


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 August 2012)

If she is young, fit, healthy and not lame, keeep walking.....if she gets a pop on the neck, she gets a pop on the neck (awaits flaming!!!!) - if you've taught her to take her own sweet time and that you will wait on her until she decides to catch up, so why wouldn't she dawdle.
My young one loves a good sniff but if there is tension on the line, it's up to him to keep up, I just keep walking.

If she is older and/or not in good health, I would cut her a bit of slack.


----------



## Bosworth (8 August 2012)

if I want flodden to stay with me I walk briskly and keep going. I hate him sniffing every hedge and tree, so he has to keep up. If i decide he can stop then I will stand and let him have a sniff. but a walk is a walk, not a chance to wee on every single smell he comes across. He knows if I keep going he has to move or I will drag him.


----------



## lexiedhb (8 August 2012)

No idea- wanna swap LOL


----------



## Spudlet (8 August 2012)

Keep walking, actively and confidently rather than always looking back at her, and when she does pay attention to you rather than the floor, praise her for this.

If you want to get her attention fully make sudden changes of direction, use things like manhole covers etc as impromptu weaves, so that you become unpredictable and therefore more interesting than her sniffing.

Mine would also have his nose glued to the floor permanently given half a chance, but I don't have time for that so we just keep moving!


----------



## stargirl88 (8 August 2012)

Yep, I'd keep walking!


----------



## Echo24 (9 August 2012)

Is she lagging to have a good sniff of the ground? Ditto what everyone else said, I would keep walking, maybe have a squeaky toy to get her attention and walking forwards. Is she generally confident and settled? The under confident dogs can lag behind and walk behind the handler as they like you to lead!


----------



## varkie (9 August 2012)

Assuming dog is not old or poorly, I'd start using treat training or clicker training.


----------

